# Hong Kong Job Question



## pjiy (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am looking to relocate to Hong Kong, but before that I want to find a job first.

I've been looking at job advertisements online and I've realized they're all written in English and ask you specifically to apply/write in English for the applications. They do note fluent Cantonese & English is needed (which is no problem for me).

Anyone with experience or know if the recruitment process will be conducted in English (i.e. the phone/face-to-face interviews, with a bit of Cantonese only?)

Also, do you guys normally travel to Hong Kong first then apply for jobs or apply before flying over to do the interviews (if/when they ask to). If the job is advertised through a recruitment agency company, do you think the same company locally can be of help to do interviews beforehand?

Thanks!


----------



## ATSC (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi, I think the nature of your job matters a lot before we can help on this question.

For some local, not very specialized works, we mostly use Cantonese.
For some skilled works, we use Cantonese in daily conversation but English for anything needed to be in writing.
For some highly skilled works with mutli-national employees, we use English for both spoken and written

So in your case, they post the ads. in English and request a candidate to have both fluent Cantonese and English because 1) Cantonese is useful in day to day communication with teammates and customers with less ability in English, 2) English is the major medium of documentation in that company.

I think the medium for recruitment process doesn't matter as long as the recruiter can get the information s/he needs from you.


----------



## yinglai2021 (Feb 23, 2021)

pjiy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am looking to relocate to Hong Kong, but before that I want to find a job first.
> 
> ...


Hi pjiy

Job boards are another smart place to look for employment opportunities in Hong Kong. You can also find tools and guides online that can assist you in writing up a stellar CV that you can use to make yourself stand out against the crowd of other candidates applying for the same positions. And you can set up job alert emails so you never miss an important opportunity.


You can also seek support from recruitment specialists. Recruitment agencies and headhunters might also be helpful in your search. You can visit SVA Recruitment, jobsdb, indeed, glassdoor for job vacancies. You can also find tools and guides online that can assist you in writing up a stellar CV that you can use to make yourself stand out against the crowd of other candidates applying for the same positions.


----------

